# New 55 Gallon. Any Ideas.



## nbassis (Apr 12, 2007)

So I just started a new tank. 55 Gallon, 4x1.7x1.7. Never had seen one like this before. Bought it off this guy for cheap. Came with tank, hardwood stand, Emperor 400, Fluval 404, and hood. I bet you will never guess the price. $100. It was a steal.. Just had to spend some time draining out some water and cleaning it out. Spray painted the back of it a nice aqua blue to hide all the equiptment.
Set up the undergravel system already and in the process of getting my Seaclone and UV from my friend who I was kind of enough to give my old system to when i left the isles for a few months.
Just bought a Resun-Cl300 to chill out the fish, and am in the process of hooking it up to the 404 to create a real sick setup. Took the biowheel from a 3 year old tank to get this new one up and running. Just got a sick piece of coral/cement center piece from which i can build my coral off of. The main problem i have is living in HAwaii, cannot get the sick coral and live rock you all can get in the mainland. Yes i could chop it off a real pice, but trust me it is most of a hassel then it is worth.

Got some fish, right now just come damsels and a hawaiian hawk. But bringing in a Koran Angel and clown fish. Love puffers but cannot because
they will nip to much at the pieces i am going to attach to my center piece.

I am in the market for some good ideas on whats new out there. Any ideas or comments will be greatly appreciated. Pics to come soon!!!


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

must be carefull you dont get corals that your angel will nip at.


----------

